# Wanted - leaf spring forks and parts



## catfish (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm looking for one of these forks, and or any and all parts that go to this. Maybe I can piece one together...

 Please e-mail me photos.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2014)

Still looking for this fork, or parts.


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2014)

Still looking for any parts you might have for these forks.....  Please e-mail me photos and prices.

   Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2014)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2014)

Still looking for one of these springers, or any parts !!!!!

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm still looking for any and all parts for one of these forks. Please e-mail me photos and prices.

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2014)

....somebody help out cat, he's a good guy.......


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Here!*

Here They Are!!!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/INDIAN-MOTO...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5b05544720&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...396?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c465e390c


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 18, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Here They Are!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INDIAN-MOTO...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5b05544720&vxp=mtr
> ...



He's looking for the super rare and super expensive toc 28in spring fork for bicycles that are next to impossible to find.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> He's looking for the super rare and super expensive toc 28in spring fork for bicycles that are next to impossible to find.




But they are out there..... So I'm still looking.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2014)

Man that workbench is MESSY!


Some detail photos of a fork I no longer have if anyone needs to see it to check their parts bins for extra parts!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157648851131810/




IMG_5485 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm still looking for one of these forks, or any parts.  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm still looking for this springer fork, or any parts from one.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Still looking !!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## racie35 (Sep 22, 2015)

What's it off of?


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

racie35 said:


> What's it off of?




1905-1917 Pope / Columbia / and a few others.


----------



## racie35 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow...century old.   Thanks for the info on it. I'll keep an eye out


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2015)

racie35 said:


> Wow...century old.   Thanks for the info on it. I'll keep an eye out




Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Still Looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Still in NEED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Still looking !!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2016)

Still buying these parts!


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Still in Need!


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2017)

I am still looking for these forks, or parts.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Still looking !!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 1, 2018)

That poop is too old!
You’ll poke your eye out with that, sonny!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2019)

Still in need.


----------



## szathmarig (May 31, 2020)

Here's one on eBay








						TOC-Teens FRONT SPRINGFORK leaf spring antique vintage bicycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TOC-Teens FRONT SPRINGFORK leaf spring antique vintage bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 31, 2020)

You may have to build your own leaf fork. I have seen them built with a leaf spring from a small cargo trailer. You can use the moving parts from a rat trap fork to connect it all together. Just a thought.


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2021)

Bump !!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

